# Painted Heartbreaker skeleton standard bearer on ebay



## Aircav (Apr 26, 2007)

I have put a painted Heartbreaker skeleton standard bearer on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110760280444


----------



## Aircav (Apr 26, 2007)

Here's a piccy ;D


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just to tell you we have a ebay section.


----------



## Aircav (Apr 26, 2007)

Last 24 hours for a bargain


----------

